# My Car, not much



## OddyseusDSM (Mar 19, 2003)

This is my car, not much to look at but its comming along. not sure what to do with the engine just yet.

front drivers side 

drivers side


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

thats a good base car to start from..
and its clean


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

u got my rims hehe
http://www.nakazdytemat.com/attachment.php?postid=44046
run 185/60/14 tires on them..and yeah drop the car


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

Looks good. Why is it that my car has less wheel gap than his? (I have stock 13 inch steelies?) My tires are not that thick either.


----------



## OddyseusDSM (Mar 19, 2003)

than mine? it'd be an illusion from your 13's, and you mean that your tires are thicker right? or were you talking width? XtremE's car is lowered it looks.

XtremE - wish my car was that nice, i got dents and scratches everywhere. i got my wheels new and wrapped them in Bridgestone Potenze RE950s 185/60/14, love them. im looking into suspension mods right now, or to get an SE-R, i want my color or black.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Looks good. The B14 rims look a lot better on a B13.


----------



## alexburke21 (Aug 19, 2002)

Yeah, I never would have thought those SE rims would look so good on a B13, I've never seen it done before. Nice base to work with!


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Hey maybe I could give you some ideas on what to do to your car...click on my sig or this http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=34456

Hope It could help


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

XtremE said:


> *u got my rims hehe
> http://www.nakazdytemat.com/attachment.php?postid=44046
> run 185/60/14 tires on them..and yeah drop the car *


no no no you both have my rims


----------



## OddyseusDSM (Mar 19, 2003)

personally i think you two saw this thread and ran out to buy these rims. i'll bet that NiN_00 just threw his on.  i'm glad to see that im not the only one with these


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

yes...we were envious so we both went out and got them hehehe


----------



## OddyseusDSM (Mar 19, 2003)

im envious of your SR20


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

ph33r it 

only 250 bucks and you can have your own  my will be nasty in a few weeks


----------



## sentrasel860 (Aug 6, 2003)

Nice job! I'm glad to see another sentra tuner in CT!


----------



## OddyseusDSM (Mar 19, 2003)

I was just at the gas station and was commented on my car. kinda makes me like the car more.


----------

